# Making a Murderer on Netflix



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I succumbed to the hype and indulged in all 10 hours, then followed that up with reading as much of the push back online as I could find. A complicated mess of a case, to say the least.

Don't know if this is available outside of the States yet, but it is a true crime documentary that has become quite the sensation here in the U.S.

Has anyone else watched this? Thoughts and reactions?

I have many, but will wait until the thread is approved to post them.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

O.K, so for those who haven't seen it, Steven Avery was wrongfully convicted of rape in the '80s and spent 18 years in prison before being exonerated by DNA testing. No one disputes this. 

Two years after being released from prison he was charged with murder in the death of Theresa Halbach. At this time he was suing the Sheriff's department for 35 million dollars for his wrongful conviction. The documentary series deals with his murder trial, and paints a very unflattering picture of the Manitowoc County Sheriff's department and the special prosecutor called in to handle the case. It becomes a very gripping and addicting show, as the filmaker build that case that Avery was framed. This led to strong popular sentiment that Avery had been railroaded as the series became more popular.

However, it's important to remember that skilled documentarians can make anything seem believable. 

Anyway, any one else want to discuss?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I also watched it, in about 20 total hours, and was also captivated like never before with television. I saw yesterday a link to a supposed rebuttal webcast which I'll also check out. While I'm not signing any petitions or rushing to judgement, the evidence in his favor seemed overwhelming. Then again, I also consumed every bit of information I could gather on the internet, immediately after watching. There may be some troubling information about events and Avery that were purposely left out of the documentary so I'm not drinking that Kool-Aid yet, but it does look tasty. I purposely left any spoilers out here but I will say this. I don't consider myself a soft person but I'm a sensitive person and I spent a good part of my viewing in tears, to include nearly half the first episode, and other parts with a huge grin, a tense look, or absolute internal rage. Even if he committed the murder, and I don't think he did, my heart cries for a simple man who was damaged beyond repair in prison for something he didn't do. And that's the BEST case scenario here. Let's face it. If he didn't do it, then not only is the killer still out there, but that entire case was a nightmare and heads should roll. I have my opinions as well but I'll respect those yet to watch.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

There will be spoilers in this post, so skip if you plan to watch:

Like you, I was pretty convinced that he had been framed after watching it, but I had a sneaking suspicion that's what the filmmakers wanted me to think. However, there are parts of the prosecution that just don't make sense.

Why did that deputy call in the plate check on Halbach's car two days before it was found on Avery's property? That just doesn't make sense and he didn't even try to explain it on the stand?

No blood in the garage or bedroom? If what the prosecution says happened happened, then that seems impossible.

And not finding the key that was just laying there the first six times they searched the room seems hard to believe as well.

But, where things get sticky for Avery is that it is a fact that she went to his house and from that point forward was never heard from again. No cell phone calls, no calls answered, nothing. 

So, the way I see it, for the frame up thesis to be true, she would have just happened to be murdered by someone else right after leaving his place and the sheriff's department had to immediately decide to frame him right at that point. They found her car and body somewhere else and moved it all back to his place to set him up. That seems unlikely to me. But, like I said, some of their case is pretty fishy.

So, perhaps it is a case of two things being true at the same time: Avery is guilty and the police ran a corrupt investigation.

One thing I find interesting is that Brendon's first attorney is almost universally loathed, but if he actually got his way and got Brendan a deal, he would be looking at parole in 6 years as opposed to another 35. Perhaps he was being coldly pragmatic by knowing that his "confession" (whether coerced or not) had damned him and he now had no chance in front of a jury.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> So, perhaps it is a case of two things being true at the same time: Avery is guilty and the police ran a corrupt investigation.


That's what I was thinking. Even if the police's investigation was corrupt, he still could've done it. Like the DA said, if the police planted evidence, they did it because they thought Avery _was _guilty, but they wanted to make sure he'd be convicted without a doubt.

I do think, however, that it's impossible she was killed in his trailer or the garage. If so, they would've found blood. You're telling me that Avery was such a forensic expert that he could absolutely remove all traces of blood from his house, but leave a big blood stain in the car? That makes no sense whatsoever. Either the blood in the car was planted, or she was killed somewhere else.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

For the fear of running into a spoiler, I skipped all the way to the bottom of this thread. I will watch it some time.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Personally I don't know if he's completely innocent but that county (Manitowok) is riddled with corruption that seems apparent.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

He's innocent.
***********


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i watched it....did not like it at all


----------

